# can u mix tren a and test e



## antonoverlord (Nov 17, 2011)

could u load a syringe for the morning gym the night before of tren a and test e do u have to worry bout them mixing or does it work like that i dont want my tren a becoming tren e sorry if this is stupid i dont know chemistry


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 17, 2011)

No your dick will fall off eleven minutes after you inject


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 17, 2011)

Jk it will be fine all gear can be mixed.


----------



## antonoverlord (Nov 17, 2011)

y u gotta be like that bro shit im serious i dont know ive never used the tren before sorry


----------



## antonoverlord (Nov 17, 2011)

damn nevermind i post this then ur other post appeared thanks bud i thought u were being kinda harsh on me i try to not ask stupid shit but i really needed to know


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 17, 2011)

I had to bro lol!!


----------



## BigD4life (Nov 17, 2011)

You all gear like D-L said. You're good bro.


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 17, 2011)

No stupid questions here man better to ask than end up in the hospital!


----------



## BigD4life (Nov 17, 2011)

OP what's the number of cycles under your belt? Tren is great shit but there's some serious sides. What do you have set up for that?


----------



## antonoverlord (Nov 17, 2011)

ya ive only used long ester shit this is my first go with it i wanna try suspension with it but only have test e


----------



## antonoverlord (Nov 17, 2011)

hey one more ive heard both can u use nolva to treat gyno if on tren, i only have to use it like once a week to keep it away


----------



## antonoverlord (Nov 17, 2011)

and how quick does tren a kick in i already feel flush kinda, might be i upd my ai too much


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Nov 17, 2011)

antonoverlord said:


> hey one more ive heard both can u use nolva to treat gyno if on tren, i only have to use it like once a week to keep it away



i would use others like: Letrozole and take Cabaser when ever you run tren


----------



## Rednack (Nov 17, 2011)

antonoverlord said:


> and how quick does tren a kick in i already feel flush kinda, might be i upd my ai too much


10-14 days...


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 17, 2011)

No nolva with 19-nors. Are you taking caber?


----------



## BigD4life (Nov 17, 2011)

Rednack said:


> 10-14 days...


incorrect, tre ace kicks in with in a few days. The acetate ester is very short

gl


----------



## antonoverlord (Nov 17, 2011)

prami guys and ive heard no bros and thats y i ask but i also heard you could just like i heard u dont need prami if u take a good ai at beginning of cycle and ive ran 2 cycles before this, i have udca for liver and others like hawthorn berry and multi and fish oil, this is first time with a 19 nor i was debating this or npp.  as for anxiety wat do u guys mean by that, like just full of energy or kinda nervous about people and a oh everythings going wrong kinda anxiety


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 17, 2011)

BigD4life said:


> incorrect, tre ace kicks in with in a few days. The acetate ester is very short
> 
> gl


 

I felt it STRONG within a week. It was amazing.


----------



## antonoverlord (Nov 17, 2011)

oh guys and if u didnt read the post about upping ai for some reason im also on armidex


----------



## Rednack (Nov 17, 2011)

BigD4life said:


> incorrect, tre ace kicks in with in a few days. The acetate ester is very short
> 
> gl


maybe if everyones body chemistry was the same as yours it'd be an incorrect statement...


----------



## BigD4life (Nov 17, 2011)

Rednack said:


> maybe if everyones body chemistry was the same as yours it'd be an incorrect statement...


I didnt mean to question your knowledge. But it really has very little to do with body chemistry. Its just the spend that the ester releases the hormone into your system

gl


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 17, 2011)

Rednack said:


> 10-14 days...



Bwahahaa fuck me hahah if you don't know stfu son.


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 17, 2011)

^^^^ lmao


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 17, 2011)

It's just chemistry bro. It's all about the ester attached to the hormone. If you don't know an answer you don't have to post something.


----------

